# Was tun, wenn der Lenker rutscht?



## donkeybridge (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
mein Lenker rutscht ab und zu nach vorne, obwohl die Schrauben gut festgezogen sind. Das liegt daran, dass die Riffelungen unten am Lenker schon etwas abgenutzt sind. Hab mir überlegt ein kleinen Stofffetzen zwischen Vorbau und Lenker zu wickeln. Hat jemand mit damit Erfahrung oder vielleicht auch eine andere Idee?
MfG


----------



## RISE (22. Juni 2008)

Vorsichtig etwas nachschleifen, vll. sind auch noch Farbreste am Vorbau. Ansonsten kannt du auch eine dünne Lage Schleifpapier dazwischen klemmen, normalerweise sollte das halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeron (23. Juni 2008)

ich hab mit so einer  dreieckigen feile ein paar kerben in vorbau und lenker gemacht...dann gings!


----------

